# To ditch or not to ditch?



## cultofsam (Jun 8, 2015)

So I have 3 people hitch hiking with me, I'm 20 years old, my husband is 22, my best friend is 21 and this kid is 17. Well, I found him in my home town and he was homeless with no where to go so I brought him home with me, he lived in my apartment and eventually when the time came to bounce he tagged along. Little did I know, the kids an asshole. He's really mean to me all the time and yells at me constantly, calls me really hurtful things and says really fucked up shit about me when I'm not around. He uses all my stuff, but then if I need something he freaks out. I told him and this random dude I met in WV I was going to try to get bus tickets to CA, him being 17 and the other boy 18, they can just call the run away hot line, for us older dks it was a lot harder to get them for, so basically this is what I need help deciding. I have found three bus tickets, paid in full from Wheeling, WV to Long Beach, CA...One for me, my best friend and my husband. Do I not get on the bus and deal with these two kids or do I leave tomorrow at 2pm and leave them to find their own way? I really need input in the situation, I'm torn.


----------



## wizehop (Jun 8, 2015)

If they can't show some respect...to keep it short...ditch


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jun 8, 2015)

It sounds harsh but they're really not your responsibility. You've already done a lot more for them than you needed to (letting one of them crash in your apartment, sharing your stuff, etc.), and that's great. But you're not obligated to stay with them.

It's one thing to help out people who you like, but it they're holding you back or being assholes, you have every right to ditch them. It's going to be hard but you should explain to them that you want to travel for a while with just your husband and friend and get on that bus.

That's my opinion, at least. Helping people is a good thing to do but if it's interfering with your life or making you unhappy, you should re-evaluate the situation. Your own well-being (as well as the well-being of your husband and best friend) should come first.


----------



## montucky (Jun 8, 2015)

Ditch, they took advantage of your kindness and generosity. People like that need to get with the fucking program and be cool, and generous themselves. Sorry that happened to you, happy travels to the LBC.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 8, 2015)

Easy to link up, easy to split up is how I always played it and I think it saved me a lot of drama over the years. If the kid is treating you like shit, what's the reason to bother with him again?


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jun 8, 2015)

yea, what everybody else said. FUCK HIM! You offered him a place to stay and your stuff, but when time comes for him to help you out there are problems?!?!?! Sounds like a no brainer. Sounds like he is young and immature and needs to learn some respect. I would definitely tell him (or write him) how I feel so maybe it would sink in for him and he could learn something, and then ditch him. No use in being around someone like that.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jun 8, 2015)

and I know on your profile page it says you started this cult or whatever that is about family and helping people....but sometimes you really just need to put your foot down and tell someone to fuck off when they are dragging you down and being a douchebag. there's people that will take advantage of your kindness or ideas about "family" but you must look out for YOURSELF #1


----------



## cultofsam (Jun 8, 2015)

I think we figured out what we are going to do, my best friend told him we are done with him (I'm so happy I didn't have to do it) and gave him instructions on how to get where he wants/needs to go, so tomorrow when I leave he should find something to do with his life.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 8, 2015)

Glad to hear it.

People only deserve help if they deserve it and once they no longer deserve it, it's time to let them sink.

I too, help people who need it, but there's a difference in helping and being an enabler.

You made the right choice.


----------



## angerisagift (Jun 8, 2015)

Glad 2 hear u leave him/them


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 8, 2015)

i have a hard time hanging out with people i like... this kid would have been out on his ass along time ago.


----------



## Durp (Jun 8, 2015)

I would have got em drunk and left them in the middle of a field somewhere. If he was a really little prick maybe taken all his things and close to give them a lesson in respect.


----------



## kaichulita (Jun 9, 2015)

I say ditch. You're not their mom.


----------



## Evie217 (Jun 9, 2015)

kaichulita said:


> I say ditch. You're not their mom.


Boom. What this person said. I had to ditch kids a few times for their stupid actions.


----------



## sean p (Jun 9, 2015)

I vote ditch them...


----------



## Draggyn (Sep 4, 2019)

If they cannot respect you, your family, or friends. BOUNCE!! Easy come, easy go..


----------



## Fuzzypeach (Sep 4, 2019)

Get rid of him. He's nothing but trouble.


----------



## Deleted member 21288 (Sep 5, 2019)

Age doesn't justify disrespect. Ditch em.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Sep 5, 2019)

Hey folks, this thread is from 2015. Please pay attention to the age of threads before replying to them!


----------



## Deleted member 21288 (Sep 6, 2019)

Uuuufffff. Whoops. Thank you.


----------

